# Tin boats Box pass #9



## Kochy (Aug 18, 2013)

Ladies and Gents, it's time for Tinboat's Box Pass #9. Same rules as the previous Box Passes except this one is only opened to previous Box Pass participants, due to BP #7 going missing and the others going MIA for quite some time.

Taken from previous Box Pass rules.

The box has no less than 10 items in it. The person receiving the box will take a few items and replace them with new or used items of similar or greater value, they will then pass it to the next person on the list. Once the list is posted on here I will scramble the list and edit this post. ALWAYS check this post before mailing. There is no benefit to signing up last.

RULES:
1. Participants should live in the contiguous US.

2. You must have 10 posts in the last month. Sorry, this is only opened to previous Box Pass Participants.

3. Each person has 4 days to reship the box to the next person on the list. If for any reason you need to delay this shipping please let someone know. When you receive the box, please PM the next on the list for their address, if you don't get a response, please post in the thread and then PM the next person on the list. 

4. Use USPS Flat rate box $16.85 for shipping. Interesting shipping was $10.95 when we first started the Box Passes.

5. Your puts MUST be of greater than or equal value to your takes. Do not replace quality by quantity. PLEASE NO JUNK, keep it to items that you would use or wanted to use. Please all items related to post on TinBoats.net.

6. Each participant must PM the tracking number to the next person next in line.

7. When the box hits the end of the list I don't want it back so whoever is last ends up with the contents of the box (hopefully it's someone either new or having a rough time with their budget).

8. The last member with the box should start the pass over with a new box and post.

9. Pass starts when there are 10 members on the list below. Please copy the list and add you name.

10. Have fun with it.

1. 
3. 
3. 
4. 
5. 
6. 
7. 
8.
9.
10.

Sign up!


----------



## Kochy (Aug 30, 2013)

This is open to all members that are active on the forum, meaning been posting around. People with under 10 posts not permitted.. Thanks!


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Sep 22, 2013)

Come on guys let get this going :beer:


----------



## Inkd (Sep 22, 2013)

That's unfortunate, at this rate the newbies will never get a chance to participate. Box #8 rules werent opened to us either, oh well still a great forum.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Sep 23, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=330053#p330053 said:


> Inkd » Yesterday, 15:13[/url]"]That's unfortunate, at this rate the newbies will never get a chance to participate. Box #8 rules werent opened to us either, oh well still a great forum.



All you need is 10 posts - you meet the requirements sign up its a lot of fun :beer:


----------



## panFried (Sep 26, 2013)

fool4fish1226 said:


> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=330053#p330053 said:
> 
> 
> > Inkd » Yesterday, 15:13[/url]"]That's unfortunate, at this rate the newbies will never get a chance to participate. Box #8 rules werent opened to us either, oh well still a great forum.
> ...


Fool, I think ink'd is referring to rule 2 that states only open to past participants plus 10 posts in last month. Perhaps we should remove past participants only but keep 10 posts to make sure members are active.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Sep 27, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=327959#p327959 said:


> Kochy » 30 Aug 2013, 22:51[/url]"]This is open to all members that are active on the forum, meaning been posting around. People with under 10 posts not permitted.. Thanks!



Kochy does this mean that anyone can get in on this (10 posts or more) and they do not have be a past participant.


----------



## panFried (Sep 27, 2013)

Oh I totally missed that post, I just read the rules at the top. Maybe we should change the original post #1, rule 2, so folks don't get confused like me and perhaps ink'd.


----------



## Kochy (Sep 27, 2013)

It can be open to new guys, as long as they don't take it. 

Yeah lets get this on the road, I don't want to keep it that long, because I kind of am getting a bit guilty of having it along time, I don't want anyone thinking I'm taking it or what not, I would like to pass it on as soon as possible.


----------



## T Man (Oct 17, 2013)

Kochy said:


> 1. T Man
> 3.
> 3.
> 4.
> ...


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Oct 20, 2013)

Lets do this :beer: 


1. T Man
2. Fool4fish1226
3. 
4. 
5. 
6. 
7. 
8.
9.
10.


----------



## Winddog (Oct 25, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=332501#p332501 said:


> fool4fish1226 » 20 Oct 2013, 06:32[/url]"]Lets do this :beer:
> 
> 
> 1. T Man
> ...


----------



## Winddog (Oct 25, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=333000#p333000 said:


> Winddog » less than a minute ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=332501#p332501 said:
> ...




I believe I qualify?


----------



## Kochy (Oct 29, 2013)

Yes you qualify as long as you are responsible with it. We would like everyone to experience the box, but some people ruin it for others I should say.


----------



## Winddog (Oct 29, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=333275#p333275 said:


> Kochy » Today, 10:34[/url]"]Yes you qualify as long as you are responsible with it. We would like everyone to experience the box, but some people ruin it for others I should say.




Thanks for letting me in, I'll not fail to send it on when it's my turn.


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 30, 2013)

Im in!

1. T Man
2. Fool4fish1226
3. Winddog
4. aeviaanah
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## Inkd (Oct 31, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=333394#p333394 said:


> aeviaanah » Yesterday, 21:01[/url]"]Im in!
> 
> 1. T Man
> 2. Fool4fish1226
> ...


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Nov 9, 2013)

Come on fellers!!!!!!!!!!! 5 more to sign up :beer:


----------



## SumDumGuy (Nov 9, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=333433#p333433 said:


> Inkd » 31 Oct 2013, 08:21[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=333394#p333394 said:
> ...


----------



## Brine (Nov 9, 2013)

1. T Man
2. Fool4fish1226
3. Winddog
4. aeviaanah
5. Inkd
6. SumDumGuy
7. Brine
8.
9.
10.


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 12, 2013)

Come on guys 3 more!!


----------



## Kochy (Nov 13, 2013)

Who ever Im spose to send it to, go ahead and send me your address.


----------



## Kochy (Nov 13, 2013)

Who ever Im spose to send it to, go ahead and send me your address.

I'm also gunna put in a sheet of paper for people to write their username and state, so we can get a general idea of how far the box has traveled at the end of its journey.


----------



## Kochy (Nov 25, 2013)

Still waiting for an address.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Dec 6, 2013)

Kochy have you heard from t-man

I just sent him a pm


----------



## huntinfool (Dec 6, 2013)

I have been away for a while with my new job. I'd like to participate. We did this on a bow hunting website I frequent with stickers. Over 50 people signed up for it. Only 5 people followed the rules and got it back out in a timely fashion.....I was one!
Thanks!


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Dec 6, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=335968#p335968 said:


> huntinfool » 11 minutes ago[/url]"]I have been away for a while with my new job. I'd like to participate. We did this on a bow hunting website I frequent with stickers. Over 50 people signed up for it. Only 5 people followed the rules and got it back out in a timely fashion.....I was one!
> Thanks!



1. T Man
2. Fool4fish1226
3. Winddog
4. aeviaanah
5. Inkd
6. SumDumGuy
7. Brine
8. Huntinfool
9.
10.


Your in!!!!!


----------



## huntinfool (Dec 6, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=335969#p335969 said:


> fool4fish1226 » Today, 08:19[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=335968#p335968 said:
> ...



Woo hoo! I won't let y'all down.


----------



## longshot (Dec 7, 2013)

I would like to be in on this please


----------



## SumDumGuy (Dec 7, 2013)

1. T Man
2. Fool4fish1226
3. Winddog
4. aeviaanah
5. Inkd
6. SumDumGuy
7. Brine
8. Huntinfool
9. longshot
10.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Dec 9, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=336067#p336067 said:


> SumDumGuy » Yesterday, 00:26[/url]"]1. T Man
> 2. Fool4fish1226
> 3. Winddog
> 4. aeviaanah
> ...




Lonshot you are in - One more to go!!!!!!


----------



## longshot (Dec 10, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## T Man (Dec 10, 2013)

fool4fish1226 said:


> Kochy have you heard from t-man
> 
> I just sent him a pm



I thought the names on the list got scrambled. And I never got a pm


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Dec 11, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=336279#p336279 said:


> T Man » Yesterday, 21:59[/url]"]
> 
> 
> fool4fish1226 said:
> ...



T Man I am ok with the scrambling if everyone else is (This is what the rules say - we just haven't done it on the last few passes). If thats the case Kochy or I can put the names into random.org and get this thing moving. I am also ok with just nine people being in on the pass - this box has been sitting awhile


----------



## SumDumGuy (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## T Man (Dec 11, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=336313#p336313 said:


> fool4fish1226 » Today, 11:21[/url]"]
> 
> This is what the rules say - we just haven't done it on the last few passes).



This is my first pass and was just going by what is in the rules. If its done the other way, Im still in.


----------



## Kochy (Dec 12, 2013)

1. T Man
2. Fool4fish1226
3. Winddog
4. aeviaanah
5. Inkd
6. SumDumGuy
7. Brine
8. Huntinfool
9. longshot
10.Kochy

This is the list I have, I mainly want it back cause I want to see how far it traveled in one run, I'm gunna have a sheet in it that you can sign with your location, just city/state and we can calculate how far an average box runs across america on one of these passes. 

I didn't really randomize it, if you want to randomize it go right ahead just let me know who to send too, but please keep me in last to calculate.


----------



## huntinfool (Dec 12, 2013)

I'm good with whatever. Just let me know who to send my info to.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Dec 12, 2013)

Ok I am going to randomize the first 9 names stand by for the results. I will post screen shots. :beer:


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Dec 12, 2013)

Here is the new order see copy of the drawing below. Huntinfool send Kochy a pm with your information.

1. Huntinfool
2. longshot
3. T Man
4. aeviaanah
5. Fool4fish1226
6. Winddog
7. SumDumGuy
8. Inkd
9. Brine
10. Kochy

Do you own an iOS or Android device? Check out our new app!

List Randomizer
There were 9 items in your list. Here they are in random order:

1.8. Huntinfool
2.9. longshot
3.1. T Man
4.4. aeviaanah
5.2. Fool4fish1226
6.3. Winddog
7.6. SumDumGuy
8.5. Inkd
9.7. Brine
Timestamp: 2013-12-12 17:17:46 UTC


----------



## huntinfool (Dec 12, 2013)

Will do.


----------



## huntinfool (Dec 12, 2013)

PM sent a couple hours ago.


----------



## huntinfool (Dec 20, 2013)

Haven't seen or heard anything. But with the holiday package crunch, I don't doubt it will take a while.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Dec 29, 2013)

Any updates


----------



## huntinfool (Dec 30, 2013)

I haven't received a package or a PM. I'll double check the PM now.


----------



## huntinfool (Dec 30, 2013)

Nope no PM. Should I send another one or wait? I haven't seen any activity from Kochy on this thread.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Dec 31, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=337493#p337493 said:


> huntinfool » Yesterday, 21:19[/url]"]Nope no PM. Should I send another one or wait? I haven't seen any activity from Kochy on this thread.



Go ahead and PM him again - it is the holiday season he may be away or something. We will get this thing moving!


----------



## huntinfool (Jan 2, 2014)

OK, I sent another PM.


----------



## Kochy (Jan 5, 2014)

Alright sorry about holding the box so long! I'm back finally, its been a really crazy christmas break, (Mostly cause I was sick) I've been to busy to get on the computer much but I'm back now, I've ordered some more flat rate boxes for my recycling business so when I recieve them I Will ship the box out as the current box is almost completely destroyed. So yeah just give it about 3 to 4 days and the box will be on its way! Sorry about the long delay!


----------



## huntinfool (Jan 6, 2014)

Kochy said:


> Alright sorry about holding the box so long! I'm back finally, its been a really crazy christmas break, (Mostly cause I was sick) I've been to busy to get on the computer much but I'm back now, I've ordered some more flat rate boxes for my recycling business so when I recieve them I Will ship the box out as the current box is almost completely destroyed. So yeah just give it about 3 to 4 days and the box will be on its way! Sorry about the long delay!



No worries on my end, the natives were getting restless.
I just wanted to make sure all was well. 

I don't know what is in it, and I don't know what I have to put in it. But as soon as I do, I'll see what I have.


----------



## Brine (Jan 15, 2014)

How we doin' on this?


----------



## huntinfool (Jan 15, 2014)

Brine said:


> How we doin' on this?


I have not received anything or heard anything.


----------



## longshot (Jan 16, 2014)

At this rate the season will be over before it gets to everyone.


----------



## Kochy (Jan 16, 2014)

Box was shipped a couple days ago, should soon be recieved...


----------



## huntinfool (Jan 16, 2014)

I'll update as soon as I get it.


----------



## Brine (Jan 23, 2014)

#-o


----------



## Kochy (Jan 23, 2014)

It's been shipped, Nothing else I can do???


----------



## huntinfool (Jan 24, 2014)

I still have not received it. My wife said there was a box on the porch and when I checked, it was for my dad and his shop behind my house......


Hopefully it will show up in the next day or so.
How was it shipped? USPS, FedEx, UPS?


----------



## Brine (Jan 24, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=339523#p339523 said:


> Kochy » Yesterday, 22:33[/url]"]It's been shipped, Nothing else I can do???



Was it sent Flat Rate? If so, tracking is free. Any chance you could upload a tracking number so we can all follow the progress?

Thanks Man!


----------



## Kochy (Jan 24, 2014)

The receipt is down in my truck, to cold out to run and go get it tonight, tomorrow I will post it up.

USPS Medium Flat Rate Box.


----------



## longshot (Jan 26, 2014)

Any update?


----------



## huntinfool (Jan 27, 2014)

I still have not received it. No tracking # yet. Will continue to check the mail box and update.


----------



## longshot (Jan 27, 2014)

Sounds like this may be a bust


----------



## huntinfool (Jan 28, 2014)

Got it. 












Here is what I am taking. 




I'll get some gear and get it loaded.


----------



## huntinfool (Jan 28, 2014)

Well the pics are backwards. But y'all get the idea.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jan 28, 2014)

Just as a reminder here is the list - Great to see this moving :beer: 

1. Huntinfool
2. longshot
3. T Man
4. aeviaanah
5. Fool4fish1226
6. Winddog
7. SumDumGuy
8. Inkd
9. Brine
10. Kochy


----------



## huntinfool (Jan 28, 2014)

Long shot, send me your Addy!!!!!


Everyone, send your address to the person ahead of you, do it now. 

That way there will be no lag.


----------



## longshot (Jan 28, 2014)

PM Sent


----------



## huntinfool (Jan 28, 2014)

Got it. I'll get some goodies and send it out.


----------



## huntinfool (Feb 3, 2014)

Tracking# 9114901189866876789927 usps.


----------



## longshot (Feb 5, 2014)

I got it today and will try to get it back out this weekend


----------



## T Man (Feb 6, 2014)

aeviaanah, send me a PM with your address.


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 8, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=340996#p340996 said:


> T Man » 06 Feb 2014, 10:24[/url]"]aeviaanah, send me a PM with your address.


Will do! 

Foolforfish got an addy??


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Feb 8, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=341225#p341225 said:


> aeviaanah » Today, 15:44[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=340996#p340996 said:
> ...



Just sent you a PM

Winddog send me yours


----------



## T Man (Feb 12, 2014)

Is there a tracking number?


----------



## longshot (Feb 13, 2014)

Did not get it out yet. This ice storm has us pinned down. I am going to try to get it out friday.


----------



## T Man (Feb 13, 2014)

No sweat. Sounds like yall got hammered. I have a couple buddies in LA that are out of power.


----------



## longshot (Feb 18, 2014)

Got it out today ....sorry about the delay


----------



## T Man (Feb 21, 2014)

Got it today. Will update with pictures up later.


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 22, 2014)

Looks like I'm next!! I got some cool stuff goin in!


----------



## T Man (Feb 23, 2014)

Been a crazy weekend, sorry for the lack of updates. My landscaping company closed on our new shop and offices on friday and have been moving in and getting everything set up since. There is so much good stuff in this box it is hard to chose! I have a couple things picked out, but I need to run to the store and get some items to replace them.


----------



## T Man (Feb 27, 2014)

I want to apologize again for slowing this whole thing down. It has been a crazy few days and I havent had an opportunity to get some things bought to replace what I am taking out. Are there any duck hunters on this list? If so, I will throw in a dozen Texas Rigs that I make, but if not I will leave them out.
*
What I took:*





*What I put in:* 
-Dip net for the other live bait fishermen
-Alabama Rig Starter Set: A Rig and 5 Lures
-Fluke Starter Set: 4 Colors that have served me well on Largemouth Bass and schooling Stripers, (3) Gold unweighted hooks, (2) Lightweight Hooks, (1) Heavier hook
-(2) Spinners
-(3) Storm Crappie Lures
-Handful of Plastics


----------



## longshot (Mar 6, 2014)

Is this still moving?


----------



## T Man (Mar 9, 2014)

No, it stalled out with me. It goes out tomorrow. Ill will update with a tracking number as soon as my girlfriend gets it mailed.


----------



## T Man (Mar 10, 2014)

It got mailed today.

UPS Tracking number 9114901230801502895545


So sorry for the delay guys.


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 12, 2014)

It's cool! Hey this is all for fun! Lookin forward to the box!

I couldn't get the tracking number to work!


----------



## T Man (Mar 12, 2014)

I probably punched it in wrong. It usually takes 4 days to get stuff from my girlfriends parents in socal


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Mar 12, 2014)

Check out the link below for the tracking Expected delivery is Monday March 17th

https://tools.usps.com/go/TrackConfirmAction.action?tRef=fullpage&tLc=1&text28777=&tLabels=9114901230801502895545%2C


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 15, 2014)

Package landed yesterday! I'll have it out within a day or two!!


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 17, 2014)

Package will be out tomorrow!


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Mar 19, 2014)

\/ :beer: \/


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 19, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=345372#p345372 said:


> fool4fish1226 » Today, 03:00[/url]"]\/ :beer: \/


Fedex tracking number is 

448257910012036


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Mar 25, 2014)

Tracking said it will be here today - I will post pics and get it back out asap :beer:


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Mar 28, 2014)

Here are some pics - Winddog the box will be going out this coming Monday


----------



## Winddog (Mar 31, 2014)

Cool! I'll post up when I get it. ;-)


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Apr 1, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=346898#p346898 said:


> Winddog » Yesterday, 08:41[/url]"]Cool! I'll post up when I get it. ;-)



Wife is dropping it off today!!!!!!!


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Apr 2, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=347020#p347020 said:


> fool4fish1226 » Yesterday, 08:14[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=346898#p346898 said:
> ...



Postman said it should be Thursday


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Apr 7, 2014)

Any updates :beer:


----------



## Winddog (Apr 8, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=340012#p340012 said:


> fool4fish1226 » 28 Jan 2014, 05:47[/url]"]Just as a reminder here is the list - Great to see this moving :beer:
> 
> 1. Huntinfool
> 2. longshot
> ...




Got it yesterday! 
SumDumGuy can you PM me your address?
A question on shipping, can I use any shipping company I want?


----------



## huntinfool (Apr 8, 2014)

I don't see why not.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Apr 8, 2014)

A question on shipping, can I use any shipping company I want?[/quote]


I don't see a problem with it


----------



## Winddog (Apr 9, 2014)

Will be sending it on it's way in the next couple days.


----------



## Winddog (Apr 15, 2014)

On it's way to SumDumGuy


----------



## SumDumGuy (Apr 16, 2014)

Got the box today.
Looking at the contents I am a bit embarrassed and jealous at the same time. It would appear that what I call fishing most of you guys would consider getting bait. Seems a lot of you guys get to catch some big stuff! 
I grabbed some of the smallest grubs in there and added some big fish stuff (at least that is what I would call it ).

I'm gonna delay on the shipping so that Inkd has time to return home. Any issues with that?


----------



## Winddog (Apr 17, 2014)

So what happens at the end of the pass? The last guy get's to keep the whole box? ( If so that's cool! Just curious?)


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Apr 17, 2014)

The last guy is suppose to start the next pass


----------



## bassinmoon (Apr 17, 2014)

So I need to get my post numbers up so I can do this.....I already know what I would put in there!! I have a ton of stuff I don't use, and its good stuff. Lots of vintage lures just laying around.


----------



## bassinmoon (Apr 17, 2014)

Might have to drop in a "good" magazine as well :wink: [-X


----------



## SumDumGuy (Apr 22, 2014)

Moving:

Tracking Number: 950550002347411200224

Expected Delivery Day: 24 April


----------



## Inkd (Apr 26, 2014)

All boxed up waiting for Brine to get back to me with an address, Pm sent on 4/24.


----------



## Inkd (Apr 27, 2014)

Admin I have not heard from Brine for a ship to address. I would like to keep this box moving its been ready to ship since 4/24. Please advise.


----------



## Brine (Apr 28, 2014)

Address sent via PM. Sorry for the delay. I've been out of town.


----------



## Inkd (Apr 28, 2014)

Package is on its way, eta is Wednesday.
Tracking # is 9114901189866518522561


----------



## Brine (May 2, 2014)

Haven't opened it yet... but I've got the box 8) 

I'll plan to ship out early next week with pics.


----------



## SumDumGuy (May 2, 2014)

those wouldn't happen to be some of them there nekid wemen pics would they?


----------



## Kochy (May 6, 2014)

Who do I need to send my address to?


----------



## fool4fish1226 (May 7, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=351439#p351439 said:


> Kochy » Yesterday, 13:50[/url]"]Who do I need to send my address to?



Brine


----------



## Brine (May 10, 2014)

Alrighty Then.... right on schedule #-o 

Box has been packed up for a week now, but I've been house-sitting for a week and didn't have the box.

Anywho.... here are the pics of the process.

What was in the box...




What I took from the box...




What I added to the box...




Kochy... PM me your addy, and I'll ship it your way. 

Thanks for all who participated.


----------



## Kochy (May 10, 2014)

PM Sent, Thanks, I'll be sure to post up a new box pass as soon as I receive it.


----------

